# Truma Ultrastore Fuse



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Managed to blow the fuse in the ultrastore this last weekend, I have located the part on the circuit board taken it apart and reassembled, done a temporary repair but after reading the manual it might save me time if I knew -what 1.6 AT EN 60127-2-3 was and the most likely place to know what I want?
Anyone know?
Malc


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If it is a Truma part try Truma UK

Telephone and email details are on the website:
http://www.trumauk.com/


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gillian,
Its a small glass fuse, its just I have never come across the 1.6 AT rating before, I tghink its a slow fusing device and will try locally first.
Malc


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Its a 1.6 amp anti surge fuse ,Any electronic component shops should have
them try Maplin or Tandy
Where do you live if you are local to me I have some
Les


----------

